# Started on wood shed



## bogydave (Jul 10, 2010)

Picked the hottest day of the year to work on the wood shed.
This is the 1st of 3 sections, each to be 16' X 6'7" +/-
8' tall in front, 6'6" in back

Semi leveled a pad (old stump & roots)
Dug down to gravel, filled hole with rock/gravel/sand up to 1' deep
buried a pillar block
treated 4X4 posts, braces  beams & roof. (hurricane clamps on roof for strong winter winds)
Raked fairly level, old carpet, pallets
Ready for wood
Well need to put on metal roofing or  roll roofing to water proof it..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 10, 2010)

Dave, you sure will be loving that shed come the winter months. Now just think, once the shed is up, the work is not done. You still have to fill it. lol


----------



## ChrisNJ (Jul 10, 2010)

wow nice shed, now if only I could get the time to build mine :-(


----------



## smokinj (Jul 10, 2010)

ChrisNJ said:
			
		

> wow nice shed, now if only I could get the time to build mine :-(



+1


----------



## ggans (Jul 11, 2010)

You might want to reconsider that carpet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks good Bogey, will that be filled with birch.

zap


----------



## bogydave (Jul 11, 2010)

Finding time to build it has been the main issue this year, garden, fishing get in the way 
Filling this one with mostly "birch", 1 year + old.
I have to move the wood piles to make room for the next 16' section, so am putting in the oldest wood 
to burn this coming season.
**Why no carpet?? Will help keep weeds from growing up thru the pallets. ?**
Back row is 6'6" X 15' X 1.5", the next 3 will be a little higher , maybe 7'+ high (roughly 5 cords)
Looks much better with wood in it.


----------



## North of 60 (Jul 11, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> **Why no carpet?? Will help keep weeds from growing up thru the pallets. ?**



I think the carpet is a great idea. He may not understand our dry cold and dry rain.  Spring is our only damp month. ;-) 
 Nice work Bogy


----------



## Blevesque (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great Dave! And yes looks much better with wood in it!


----------



## bsig31r (Jul 12, 2010)

Great looking shed. Can't wait to have my finished. School has gotten me side tracked. Hopefully I will get mine finished before I report to my next duty station.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks great Dave . . . will look even better completely full.


----------



## salmonhunter (Apr 22, 2012)

looks awsome im thinking about building one of these myself in the back yard. How much did it roughly cost? Im trying to come up with a list of all the materials needed.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice shed Dave, I was going to ask the same question that Rod just did. Dont you already have a similar shed or am I thinking of someone else in AK?


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2012)

Each section 4 sheets of 1/2" ply wood, 9 - 92" studs --  2x6 (on 24" centers), 1 16' 2X6 (optional, not needed but I covered the front of the roof trusses to help keep the wind from lifting so much on the ply wood), 1 16' 2X12 front , 1 - 16' 2X10 rear. 4 treated 8' 4X4s, 4 concrete pier blocks
I made 3 sections this size so 2 less pier blocks , 4X4 & "X" brace for the next sections. 3 rolls of roofing for the 48' total length. 6 2x4 studs (studs were cheaper than an 8' 2X4 & length didn't matter, just bracing.

I got the 16' stuff at Lowes on a reject warped/bowed pile pretty cheap. I put the bow up & was able to get the fronts pretty straight inline with the ATV winch as I nailed on the plywood. I built the roof 1" short of 8'X16' to have a little overlap of the plywood for a drip edge.

Don't remember the cost, $300 maybe for each section when all done. Could've been more, a guess
Prices here have gone up allot on lumber since the build, fuel shipping cost, everything has gone up.
VERY very glad I built it, easy to add another section too.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 23, 2012)

Super shed.  Thanks for posting the pics.
Do you need to dry your white birch for more than a year?
I find mine is down to 20% after just 12 months.  Especially if it is under cover.


----------



## sappy (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks great. I will be starting mine soon. Just started moving the 5 plus cords that are in the way. I have other wood on other part of property drying for 2013 2014 season. I will only be putting dried wood back in this one. Mine will look very similar but I will have only one section about 20 feet long by 12 feet deep and close to 12 feet high in front and 8 plus in the back. I am going to put one inch pine boards up later an inch apart for air even though the wood will be dry anyway. We get a lot of blwing wind here-i want to keep the snow out. I will in winter put a customm fit green heavy rubber tarp on a run I can slide across the top if needed. Keep psting pics. I love to look at out building like this and wood.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 23, 2012)

Good start on your "sectional"!!  Reminds me of my project last autumn. Great feeling when done and filled. I wish I had built mine sooner though as the cost sure does go up each year for construction materials!!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2012)

maplewood said:


> Super shed. Thanks for posting the pics.
> Do you need to dry your white birch for more than a year?
> I find mine is down to 20% after just 12 months. Especially if it is under cover.


 
Thanks
_ I season it 2 years. I learned the new cat stove really burns well with it 2 years seasoned. Much better than just 1 year._


----------



## nate379 (Apr 23, 2012)

I burned about a cord that I had cut 6-7 months prior and it was just as dry as the 2 year old stuff.  Dunno if maybe dries out fast from the wind we get?


----------

